# What kind of transfer is it?



## willowjane (9 mo ago)

I'm new so please forgive if this is in the wrong place or not allowed.

Has anyone looked at Popzy Bows/ Do It Yourself Transfers?

They are on clear film, full color, and can be pressed on any material.

I'd love to know what kind of printer they are using. Any insight?

TIA!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They are calling them screen prints which would infer they are made with a screen printing press.

However, they look like Digital Transfer to Film(DTF) aka Direct To Film transfers made with an inkjet printer and adhesive powder. See our DTF forum for details: Direct To Film (DTF) Printing


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

willowjane said:


> I'd love to know what kind of printer they are using. Any insight?


Looks like pre-printed transfers ready to ship, so they are likely to be DST transfers "digital + screen".
The digital part can be any type of printer capable of producing waterproof prints (laser or inkjet).

For one-off prints, DTF is another alternative, but the cost per copy is much higher.


----------

